
Show HN: Wardrobe services for engineers - seige
http://www.dev-sartorial.club/
======
exolymph
What are you actually offering? Very unclear from this landing page.

~~~
seige
We are offering a personal stylist service designed especially for software
engineers.

Styling services like Trunk Club don't factor for persona and profession at
all and often miss the point. They are like catch all services.

Our service is geared towards software engineers. Being engineers ourselves,
we know the workplace, the kind of attire and the right price point most
engineers would be comfortable with.

~~~
AlphaWeaver
I'd put that on the landing page or on an about page.

